# Canning Gravenstein Apples?



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

My Gravenstein Apple tree is loaded and ready to be picked. I have plenty of applesauce in the pantry and dried a bunch from last year. Has anyone here canned Gravenstein apples to be used later in pies? Due to lack of freezer space I need to can instead of freeze my apples. I would hate to peel and slice all of these apples just to have them turn to mush in the jars. TIA.

Lillian


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

According to this: http://cookingresources.suite101.com/article.cfm/the_great_gravenstein_apple it's a good pie apple. Go for it!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Never tried canning them as slices or for pie but they are a firm variety so I'd think they would do fine. I do know that they make wonderful apple butter!!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Girls! I think I am going to give it a try today. Last year I made apple butter with them and you are right it is wonderful!!

Lillian


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Oh my favorite apple is Gravenstein. It makes the very best applesauce in the world!


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Gravenstein is the best... I canned about 14 quarts of pie filling last year. Just make the crust and dump the jar of filling in. I am envious of a full load of apples. Our tree has 8 apples on it this year.


----------

